# Eperscribe and PQRI



## Earnose (Oct 7, 2010)

Can anyone help on how we go about finding out about our e-perscribe and pqri incentives. Where do we look to see if we qualified or what we are getting paid and when we are getting paid.  Is there a link on medicare website?  I feel like i have seen it before but can't seem to locate it again. Help please!


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's the link to the PQRI info: http://www.cms.gov/pqri/

If you click on the year you are interested in, there are instructions.  You can also check the MLN area, as I think they have the instructions to find out if you did qualify for 2008 and/or 2009.


----------

